# The Zappa Reviews: Introduction



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

This project is a chronological review of the music works of Frank Zappa. It is limited exclusively to albums (as listed here) that were released during the artist's lifetime, with two special exceptions. The first exception is _Läther_, completed in 1977 but not officially released until 1996; the second is _Civilization Phaze III_, which was essentially complete at the time of Zappa's death in December of 1993, but was not released until December of 1994. The reviews herein will comprise the final stage of research/preparation for a non-biographical book I am working on, and will hopefully be included in the final product if someone is crazy enough to publish it.

The essays will probably be fairly dense in reference to a wide range of things, and aim at constructing, through in-depth looks at lyrical content, album structure, instrumentation, and other elements, a logical array of "lenses" through which to view the body of work of a man who, for me, is one of the most important composers of the 20th century. They are also habitually written in manuscript format with double spaces after full-stops (periods) and colons, sorry about that.

Updates weekly!

Unfortunately, TC's character-per-post limit will require me to split each article into at least two parts. The series' main page is here if you prefer to read them in one piece.


----------

